# Country Rubes Combo screened bottom board



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

way cheaper and works great
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/bottomboard/bottomboard.htm


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I have one of the Country Rubes bottom board and I will say it is not crap. ITs well made dipped in wax and whatever and holds up well, its a quality product. I have also made my own from the web site Ross noted "Myold tools" and put on two coats of exterior oops paint. It works just as well and as Ross noted a lot cheaper. You wont go wrong in buying Country rubes bottom boards if you can afford them.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Be sure and add in shipping and handling charges !! Big time !!

If you are handy with tools, here is a rear photo of my homemade, slatted rack, removable screen & bottom board. All done with a table saw.










What works for me may not work for you, bee keeping is Local !

Good Luck
PCM


----------



## Fishdude123 (Jul 28, 2008)

What purpose do the slats serve?


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Here in Mo. we can aford whole boards so pcm probably made his out of scrap. I won't post a picture of the ones i make it might make him feel bad. Jack


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Built-in "slatted rack"?????


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Jack,
You are correct, here in Mo. Dumpster Diving, is a art, I understand over in Springfield they have Dumpster Diving Tournments :applause:
I'm going too have to find my shoes and come to the Big City an enter them games !

As for the info on the slatted racks, They are aliened under the frames,they provide extra room for the bees to congregate during breaktime in the hot summer days, this gets some of the none working bees off the frames, walls, and top cover, and from bearding as much on the outside of the hive. { Bees aren't busy all the time, they actually do rest }
Also on windy days they help to break up drafts.

Remember to take all info. on the Inter-Net boards with a grain or two of Salt !

I use them and like them, but also always remember, " What works for Me may not work for You "

PCM


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

One problem I have always had with screened bottom boards is that they cannot take the abuse of being moved around; bumped and slid around on the bed of the truck, or lifted repeatedly with the boom.
The Country Rubes bottom board however HAS held up under these conditions as it is build very well.
I have seen many very clever and thoughtful screened bottom board designs ovedr the years, none of which I would ever consider using due to flimzy construction.
My hives all have solid bottom boards but I do use a number of Country Rubes screened bottom boards here and there for testing, sampling and experimental work.


----------



## clarkfarm (Apr 13, 2009)

I have the Country Rubes board under each of my 3 hives. They are definitely expensive but I think they are worth it if you can afford them. They are very well built and I like being able to insert the solid board from behind the hive. ( I have left mine open all winter but one of my hives this year is small so I am closing it up.). I ordered my first one from Dadant. When I ordered again I tried ordering direct from the maker but the shipping from the maker was much higher -- he is on the west coast I believe. He explains this on his website and recommends checking with bee supply vendors before you order directly from him. Can't beat that honesty.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

W T Kelly has these SBB's in pine:

https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=688

and these (in cypress)

https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=690

I have three of the pine ones cut down for 8-frame hives and I like them.

I also like Janet Brisson and her "Country Rubes SBB's"... She is nice and the SBB's are pricey, but they are far from being "crap". 

Shipping will be a killer to Vermont.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

OK PCM, i admit i was jealous. Over the years (i started beekeeping in 1965) i have heard of the slated rack bottomboard but never seen one. Some people i hear really like them but i thought they would be a good place for robbers to come in. Your setup makes more sense with the screen under it,but if the slated rack was used for more ventilation and we now have screen bottomboards wouldn't the rack be a place for a mite to land (from a mite fall) and hitch a ride on the next bee that came by. Don't get me wrong i'm not criticizing your setup (great workmanship) i just never understood the slated rack bottomboard. My bottom boards look like they were built with a chainsaw. Jack


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Way back, the slatted rack was something that was inserted into hive entrance (before SBB). It was used w/ a solid BB that had a 2" tall entrance (something not seen today). Sometime later the slatted rack became something that was placed on top of a standard SOLID bottom board/under first brood chamber. It could be removed when not need.

I have never seen a "slatted rack" and BB made as one piece.

Cool


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Dave W said:


> Way back, the slatted rack was something that was inserted into hive entrance (before SBB). It was used w/ a solid BB that had a 2" tall entrance (something not seen today). Sometime later the slatted rack became something that was placed on top of a standard SOLID bottom board/under first brood chamber. It could be removed when not need.
> 
> I have never seen a "slatted rack" and BB made as one piece.
> 
> Cool


Thanks Dave and pcm, i could never see the benefit of the slated rack, you might say they led the way to the screen bottomboard.:thumbsup: Jack


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Jack, the the frames run in the same direction and are over each slatted rack board, there is a clear drop to the bottom board from the frame.

I'm sure that some mites do indeed strike some bees, just as they would falling down onto a regular screen or bottom board. 

I wish I would have taken some pictures last month, as I took two bottom slide out boards to the bee club meeting to show the mite drop, sorry to say one had way too many ! Oh well maybee next year ?

Oh, by the way I started out about the same time you did, helping a neighbor who had about 25 or so hives, he got drafted and didn't make it back, his dad gave the hives away.

PCM


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>you might say they led the way to the screen bottomboard . . .
No! Please don't say that. Not even once! You'll likely get another MYTH started. 
SBBs pre-date slatted racks by many years.


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

mattgang said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone used the Country Rubes Combo screened bottom board? I'm wondering if it's worth the 39 dollars. It seems like a nice piece of equipment that accomplishes a few functions. I'm hoping to start two colonies next spring and just want to figure out exactly what I'll be buying. 2 $39 bottom boards would be a big expense, but I'd rather spend money on something that will function well and last a long time, than to waste money on crap, and then buy something nice later. I live in Vermont if that makes any difference.
> 
> ...


I have a screened/ solid bottom board combo I build and sell. Works good for me. Solid part is removable to leave screen only if wanted. No inside ledge either, the screen opening size is the same as the box. Wax dipped also. Half the price of rubes. I will put a picture up if someone will tell me how to or if interested send me your email.


----------



## gi53 (Feb 19, 2008)

I get my boards like that from the Amish, they cost about $10.50 each. I run them on all my hives.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

gi53 said:


> I get my boards like that from the Amish, they cost about $10.50 each. I run them on all my hives.


 
Hi gi53,

Do you have a photo of the Amish-built SBB?


----------

